# Brought some lodgepole pine cones back for a friend



## loggerpete (Dec 7, 2008)

Just wondering how you get the seeds out of them?


----------



## Kate Butler (Dec 7, 2008)

Don't they have to go through a fire to open up??


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 7, 2008)

Kate Butler said:


> Don't they have to go through a fire to open up??



they do need fire, it's lodgepole's lifeline

i took a loblolly pine cone and put it on some foil in the oven at about 300 degrees - it'll open up, just make sure you watch it

i assume lodgepole pine cones will respond better though
give it a try


----------

